# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAV Spring Convention and Trade Show

## Judy Canty

Can't afford VEE? Haven't been to Richmond lately? :D

The Opticians Association of Virgina is holding its annual Spring Convention and Trade Show in Richmond, Virginia April 26-27.

Speakers include B. W. Phillips, Laurie Pierce, Lee Hewitt, Ed DeGennaro, Jane Buckland and Debbie White.
An all-star line-up at AAA prices!!

Visit our website, www.vaopticians.org, for more information. 

Richmond in April is beautiful!! :bbg:

----------


## Judy Canty

Register soon!  The room block is filled!  www.vaopticians.org

----------

